# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Translate this Ukranian song?

## Trzeci_Wymiar

I was wondering if anyone could translate this? I can't stop listening to it and I'd like to know what it's saying... 
I
Восени так солодко чіплятись за минуле
Раз прийшли у груди ті, кого нема вже. З ними
те, чого не буде: сіли, побалакали, поплакали. 
Тоді між хмарами у небі ще були сині плями. Так буває восени.
Іноді так солодко бити по собі минулим.
Так, щоб без тями (мамо-мамо-мамо). 
Знаєш, хтось у голові моїй ріже дірку. Звідти пустить кіноплівку - 
чорно-білим по живому: на, пригадуй, як буває восени
В тумані вчора бачив вранці сірі башти
Знаєш, з них очима вікна. Іноді зненацька страшно
Ніби шось важливе дуже вчора я програв в азарті
Їду ось тепер в плацкарті туди, де буду довго…
Тепер я знаю, як буває восени
Я питав. Може чув хто, може, ні. 
ІІ
Восени скрізь жовте. Сині плями позникали 
Я питав - куди? Коли? Чі є на цьому дні корали?
Шось відповіло: нє-а. Шось посміхнулось криво
Я відчув, що все даремно, що все мимо. Пішла злива.
Как-как-кап-кап. Як сльози із очей Марусі
Мокрі люди в однині. Може, плачуть. Може, ні
Немов бабусі шорхають додому, як в ніч 
зникають з неба плями сині. Знаєш, так буває...
Зробивши сальто, листя вниз стрибало, як 
у цирку люди. Йшли дощі, як під копірку. Та, як
зірки вранці рано, все, жовтіючи, зникало. Тим часом 
десь у небі мої хмари плями сірі знов плясали в однині
Тепер я знаю, як буває восени
Я питав. Може чув хто, може, ні. 
ІІІ
Далі все мовчало довго. Трохи змерз я. Був ранок сивий 
Та новим асфальтом білим (що ж робити?) пішов додому
Я та сніг не розуміли. Сталось що? Навіщо? Чому?
Що я питав так довго вчора… у мікрофона...

----------


## JJ

I dont speak any Ukrainian but I guess I could help you a little.
Восени так солодко чіплятись за минуле
In the fall it's so sweet to keep(цепляться?) the past
Раз прийшли у груди ті, кого нема вже. З ними
Once they came into my chest who's gone. With them (it came)
те, чого не буде: сіли, побалакали, поплакали. 
that will not happen: they set down, talked and cried a little.
Тоді між хмарами у небі ще були сині плями. Так буває восени.
Then between clouds in the sky still there were blue spots(плямы = пятна?) So it could be in the fall.
Іноді так солодко бити по собі минулим.
Sometime it's so sweet to be yourself in the past(?) 
And another 2 parts of this kind of cra... lyric.  ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/product.asp?sku=44844  Восени

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

That translation didn't make too much sense, LOL. Does it reflect what a Russian hears when they encounter the song or is the translation just a bit spotty English-wise? A courageous and intelligent effort at any rate!

----------


## JJ

> Does it reflect what a Russian hears when they encounter the song or is the translation just a bit spotty English-wise?

 It was a word-by-word translation. Ukrainian is still more like a dialect of Russian than a different language.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Ok, here is translation into Russian. I'm not even trying to translate it into English since the song is abslolutely nonsensical, imho.
These guys (it's TNK, right?) were local heros for a long time, but most of their songs is just babbling. 
Осенью так сладко цепляться за прошлое
Раз пришли в душу те, кого уже нет. С ними
то, чего не будет: сели, поболтали, поплакали.
Тогда между облаками в небе еще были синие пятна. Так бывает осенью.
Иногда так сладко бить себя прошлым.
Так, чтобы дух вон (мама-мама-мама).
Знаешь, кто-то в голове моей режет дырку. Оттуда пустит кинопленку - 
черно-белым по живому: на, вспомни, как бывает осенью
В тумане вчера видел утром серые башни
Знаешь, у них глаза-окна. Иногда неожиданно становится страшно
Будто что-то очень важное вчера я проиграл в азарте
Еду вот теперь в плацкарте туда, где буду долго...
Теперь я знаю, как бывает осенью.
Я спрашивал. Может, слышал кто, а может нет. 
Осенью все сплошь желтое. Синие пятна поисчезали
Я спрашивал - куда? Когда? Есть ли на этом дне кораллы?
Что-то ответило: не-а. Что-то усмехнулось криво
Я почувствовал, что все напрасно, что все мимо. Пошел ливень.
Как-как-кап-кап. Как слезы из глаз Маруси
Мокрые люди в одиночестве. Может, плачут, может нет.
Будто бабульки бредут домой, как в ночь
Исчезают с неба синие пятна. Знаешь, так бывает...
Сделав сальто, листья вниз скакали, как 
в цирке люди. Шли дожди, как под копирку. И как
звезды утром рано, все, желтея, исчезало. Тем временем
где-то в небе мои тучи, пятна серые вновь плясали в одиночестве
Теперь я знаю, как бывает осенью.
Я спрашивал. Может, слышал кто, а может нет. 
Дальше все молчали долго. Немного замерз я. Было утро серым
И по новому асфальту белому (что ж поделаешь?) пошел домой.
Я и снег не понимали. Случилось что? Зачем? Почему?
Что я спрашивал вчера так долго... у микрофона...

----------


## ST

I found a interesting song in the computer game called S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 
Here is the lyric:   

> Разом нас богато, нас не подолаты!  
> Разом нас багато - Нас не подолаты! 
> Разом нас багато - Нас не подолаты! 
> Разом нас багато - Нас не подолаты! 
> Разом нас багато - Нас не подолаты! 
> Фальсыфикацим ни, махинациям ни, понятим ни - ни брехни! 
> Ющенко! Так!, Ющенко! Так! - це наш президент ТАК!!! ТАК!!! 
> Джефе ни, Владу ни, кнопочной своре ни - ни брехни! 
> Ющенко! Так!, Ющенко! Так! - це наш президент ТАК!!! ТАК!!!   
> ...

 What does* "Джефе ни", "Разом нас багато - Нас не подолаты" and "Зарас чи николы, годи чекаты"*  means?  :: 
Thank you...

----------


## TATY

> I found a interesting song in the computer game called S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 
> Here is the lyric:  
> What does* "Джефе ни", "Разом нас багато - Нас не подолаты" and "Зарас чи николы, годи чекаты"*  means? 
> Thank you...

 This was Ukraine's entry in the Eurovision Song Conest in 2005. The song is about the Orange Revolution  :P  
Разом нас багато - нас не подолати! 
Фальсифікаціям - ні! Махінаціям - ні!
Понятіям - ні! Ні брехні!
Ющенко - так! Ющенко - так! 
Це - наш президент. Так! Так! 
Приспів. 
Ми - не бидло, ми - не козли.
Ми - України доньки і сини.
Зараз чи ніколи - годі чекати!
Разом нас багато - разом нас не подолати! 
Приспів.
----------------------- 
Разом нас багато - нас не подолати! 
Together we are many. We cannot be defeated!
Вместе мы едины, мы не победимы! 
Зараз чи ніколи - годі чекати!
It's now or never, enough of waiting!

----------


## ST

спасибо

----------


## ST

BTW, why in my version of the song, spelling of some words are different? Фальсифікаціям-Фальсыфикацим, подолаты-подолати and so on? It's just misspeled Ukrainian, or some kind of dialect?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> BTW, why in my version of the song, spelling of some words are different? Фальсифікаціям-Фальсыфикацим, подолаты-подолати and so on? It's just misspeled Ukrainian, or some kind of dialect?

 It's Ukrainan song written in Russian letters to imitate Ukrainian pronounsation (Ukrainian "и" is pronounced as Russian "ы" and so on).

----------

